# Contour cut line around photo/bitmap for Versacamm



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm using Corel X3 & a versacamm 300V.
I want to put a contour cut line around a photo to cut it out on my versacamm.

Does anyone know how to do this with Corel X3. I have read thru all the discussions but there isn't anything with a step by step instr. on how to do this using X3. I don't want to convert the photo to vector because there are just too many colour gradients/fades, etc...

I did read of someone with flexi that uses photoshop to mask the photo, invert the mask and change the mask to a path and bring that into Corel. 
I tried it with Photopaint/Corel but just couldn't seem to get it.
Any help would be appreciated.

Lar


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

there are two ways to do this. The first one is to use cutstudio if you have it and import the graphic into that program and use the extract outline tool to create a cut path. If you do not have cutstudio, in corel draw just use the bezier tool to draw an outline around the picture and under properties for the object created, give it an outline of CutContour color and no fill. Versaworks will recognize the color as a cut path. Roland has a great tutorial on thier website under the support section and thier book "take the mystery out of print/cut" is pretty good at explaining it. Hope this helps.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

hi Steve,

Thanks, I'll try the bezier tool as I don't have cutstudio.
I also found some good advice on the coreldraw website forum.

Lar


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

No problem!


----------



## Juliet (Feb 25, 2008)

In Corel Draw:
1. Click on *Tools* and select *Palette Editor*.
2. From the drop down menu select *Custom Spot Color*.
3. To create a new Sport Color, click on *Add Color*.
4. In the Selecdt Color window, click on *Mixers*.
5. Select any color you want from the color wheel. Click on *Add to Palette*.
6. Change the name of the Selected Palette Color to *CutContour*, click on *OK*.
7. To apply the CutContour spot color to your artwork, click on the *Outline Pen*.
8. Select the CutContour spot color. Width should be set to *Hairline*.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Unless it's strangely shaped, I usually just draw a rectangle to fit over top the photo and apply my outline for the cut contour spot color. 


Another way is to select the image, then go to Effects, and Create Boundary. Then click the newly created rectangle and apply your outline. I prefer to use my own rectangle though cause I usually scan the photo in a little sideways and so I need to crop it a bit.

As one of the previous folks said, "Taking the mystery out of print/cut" will help understand some of the processes, it's free of charge on their website: 
http://www.rolanddga.com/color/university/bookstore/default.asp
Off to the left is a link saying "Available here", click it, then click the Download Now link (don't have to register or fill out their form)


----------

